# No Problems



## Jasen (Mar 21, 2006)

I havent experienced any problems woth my R15 latley it's been running good so far. also hasnt froze up latley eather


----------



## syphix (Jun 23, 2004)

That just means you're about due...

There's two groups of people here on this forum: those who HAVE experienced a freeze on their R15, and those who _will_.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

syphix said:


> That just means you're about due...
> 
> There's two groups of people here on this forum: those who HAVE experienced a freeze on their R15, and those who _will_.


You can say the same for just about every electronic device out there.


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> You can say the same for just about every electronic device out there.


BS. I'm really tiring of the "TiVo has problems too", and now the more general "every electronic device out there has problems too". Why can't some people admit that the R15, while it has potential to be a great product, is currently far worse than "just about any electronic device out there"?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I didn't say TiVo... Did I?

I just ended up rebooting my laptop just a few minutes ago.... 
And I had to reboot my HR10-250 last night....

And I *HAVE* admitted, multiple times that the R15 does have issues. I haven't once denied that it did.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

walters said:


> BS. I'm really tiring of the "TiVo has problems too", and now the more general "every electronic device out there has problems too". Why can't some people admit that the R15, while it has potential to be a great product, is currently far worse than "just about any electronic device out there"?


Thats a pretty far fetched statement. Worse then about any electronic product out there. Go read some forums on amost ANY product thats out and you wil find MANY problems. The R15 has it's fair share of issues but so do most other things.


----------



## georgewells (Feb 23, 2006)

Mine works great !!!


----------



## syphix (Jun 23, 2004)

Actually, Earl, the line I was "quoting" was my father's: "There's two groups of people - those who have had a hard drive fail, and those who will."

But you're right: any electronic device can have it's quirks (as do many new electronic products to the market). I see great potential in the R15, and I'm willing to stick it out because I'm actually starting to prefer it to my TiVo (freezes and crashes aside...I hope they get that resolved SOON!).

Always remember: this forum is for discussion of the R15. Those that have little/no problems aren't going to come here looking for "answers" or similar gripes. And what problems I've had with my R15 are few and inbetween, with little to no effect in it's everyday recording/watching function (other than that lockup during West Wing...grrr....that one still bugs me. *Earl: can you pass on to the developers that the box should NOT delete a recording when a power failure occurs? It should just start a NEW recording when it resumes??*).


----------



## monkcee (Jan 17, 2006)

syphix said:


> ... can you pass on to the developers that the box should NOT delete a recording when a power failure occurs? It should just start a NEW recording when it resumes??[/b]).


It does pick up the recordings if there's a power failure or reset. It happened to me a couple of nights ago, it was recording Doctor Who and I went to MyVOD, it locked up, pressed the magic red button and it continued recording. But when it does that you get two partial recordings... and the second one is not in the program group.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

monkcee said:


> It does pick up the recordings if there's a power failure or reset. It happened to me a couple of nights ago, it was recording Doctor Who and I went to MyVOD, it locked up, pressed the magic red button and it continued recording. But when it does that you get two partial recordings... and the second one is not in the program group.


You got 2 partials? They must have sent down a fix for that because it was deleting the first half of the recording and only leaving you with the second half. If they fix that, that's great!

Earl, are they able to fix things with out a upgrade going out or did they hide this in this last update?


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Easy way to tes, record something you don't care about then reset the box and see what you get. Earl you have a box you use for testing, you care to try this out?


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

I'm game, I'll give it a whirl during the news tonight.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> Earl, are they able to fix things with out a upgrade going out or did they hide this in this last update?


Not that I am aware of...


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> You got 2 partials? They must have sent down a fix for that because it was deleting the first half of the recording and only leaving you with the second half. If they fix that, that's great!
> 
> Earl, are they able to fix things with out a upgrade going out or did they hide this in this last update?


I had to reboot mine in the middle of a recording Ver 1035 or what ever the latest is for the 500 series unit and it5 lost the first part. happened Sunday. luckily 
I was only recording a re-run on mythbusters.


----------



## Jasen (Mar 21, 2006)

I like the r15 alot


----------



## davenap (Dec 30, 2005)

I had a power outage yesterday before 24 started, when the power came back on around 9:45 (15 minutes left in the show) the R15 was the first to show 24. The R10 took almost 5 minutes longer to show 24. So there's one thing the R15 has over the R10! Not much more at this time, but there is potential.


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

ISWIZ said:


> I'm game, I'll give it a whirl during the news tonight.


Nope, no change, as before, when power is lost and reboot occurs, the already recorded portions of programs in progress is lost. After reboot the recording does restart but the earlier portion is lost.


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

ISWIZ said:


> Nope, no change, as before, when power is lost and reboot occurs, the already recorded portions of programs in progress is lost. After reboot the recording does restart but the earlier portion is lost.


Correct.  .......as this happened just last evening during a "hellacious" thunderstorm, about 15 mins. into a recording. After the reboot, it did continue the recording.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

Mine, since the last clear and delete all has ran for 4 days without freezing up. I am rather impressed. I was going to install a big rubber butt connected to teh reset button, just kicking it's butt to restart it would be way cool! :kickbutt: !rolling


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

Donnie Byrd said:


> Correct.  .......as this happened just last evening during a "hellacious" thunderstorm, about 15 mins. into a recording. After the reboot, it did continue the recording.


As I see in your other discussion, UPS is the only way to go. Bad enough when we have to reset it but when nature does it for you, bummer. I only power my DVR with it that way it will continue to record and/or buffer if it's jsut a short outage and then I can watch when the power returns. TV is way to much drag on the UPS.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

TV's will suck the life out of a UPS...

But also, don't forget to put a UPS on your powered multiswitches.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

dodge boy said:


> I was going to install a big rubber butt connected to teh reset button, just kicking it's butt to restart it would be way cool! :kickbutt: !rolling


I wish you could reset it from the remote with a combination of buttons so you dont have to get up.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Bobman said:


> I wish you could reset it from the remote with a combination of buttons so you dont have to get up.


Menu/Settings/Setup/reset

Or did I misunderstand?

BTW - Beware! Reset everytning deletes all your recordings!


----------



## TigersFanJJ (Feb 17, 2006)

syphix said:


> That just means you're about due...
> 
> There's two groups of people here on this forum: those who HAVE experienced a freeze on their R15, and those who _will_.


I've had my R15 for five months now and have never had it freeze on me.

So my question is am I in the minority, or is it the silent majority? :shrug:


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

My guess... the more "quiet" majority....

But how much more of a "majority" that is, is the $500,000 question


----------



## Mr2sday (Mar 31, 2006)

If my wife's parents are any indication... I would think most people use their DVR's much less than we do.

My in-laws don't know how to use theirs and they have had it for over a year. When I say don't know how to use it, I mean they don't know how to pause TV. They don't know how to set a recording of any kind. They don't know how to watch a recorded show. I set up a SL of Oprah when it was installed--keep til I delete. A few weeks ago I went over and looked, the first one IS STILL THERE! I asked if they wanted me to delete any, they said, "delete what?"

They got it free when they signed up, but I'm still not sure why they still have it.


If most people out there are halfway between us and my in-laws, that majority should be having no issues with the R15. Somebody up there loves them.


----------



## Raybz (Jan 1, 2006)

My household is admittedly not what would be considered "power users"
However since the last update, when I get home my wife isn't *****ing at me about " That Damn thing missed my soaps today AGAIN!" I was able to take ALL her soaps off of manual record and go to SLs and haven't had a lick of trouble. Nor has it missed any of the evening shows that are set up as SLs for when we are out with Scouts or baseball. Even when I had to reset during a 45 min "Acquiring Guide Data" lock up all the SLs repopulated just as they were supposed to. 
As far as I'm concerned D* now needs to address some functionality issues and features


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

ISWIZ said:


> Nope, no change, as before, when power is lost and reboot occurs, the already recorded portions of programs in progress is lost. After reboot the recording does restart but the earlier portion is lost.


I tested this the other day too and it delete the first half and didn't record the second half at all. I guess it depends on the R15's mood that day .


----------

